# Dimple-ing of skin after birth?



## rakishchick (Dec 3, 2008)

The skin around my belly was smooth (yet flabby) after I gave birth on 9/1, but starting yesterday started looking dimple-y, almost like cellulite. Or maybe it is turning into cellulite? =( Also it is much darker since I gave birth (I have brown skin) and my belly button has become larger, almost like a donut hole, I can totally see the "end" of it.
Any advice on these skin conditions? Will it go away and can I do anything to help it?


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

It sounds like stretch marks... I always got stretch marks after the baby was born (stretch marks happen with sudden changes in size and I guess my skin is more sensitive to "getting smaller" than it is to "getting bigger"). The color should even out though it might take several months and your belly button should go back more or less to normal as well. You could check out the BAKS basics (tupler technique, it's a "do anywhere" exercise set to close the diastasis recti that forms during pregnancy) but it sounds like normal pp changes to me.

Congrats on your baby!


----------



## chellebee (Oct 13, 2009)

I really had to laugh at the donut hole comparison. And I can, because I am postpartum myself w #2.

For me anyway, the dimple stuff was/is stretch skin and fat stores. Nothing glamorous there that's for sure. But it gets better, though for me it doesn't go away.


----------

